# help with 125 stocking



## Tyneway830 (Dec 30, 2007)

well so i'm moving to florida and looking to get a 125 (if some1 can get me a price range that would b great) but i was thinking as far as stocking could i do either

- pair of jags
- single jag with dithers
- single jag and some other fish like convict or something
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
which would be the best option from your opinion


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Obviously you are focused on a jag :wink: 
I would go with a pair or instead of 2 jags, keep one and throw in a sal, convict, firemouth and about 10-15 dithers. Though a full size jag will eat any and all dithers :fish:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I would go with the pair. I think that as long as you have a divider handy that it would have the best long term outcome. I can't think of any dither fish that wouldn't become food for most jags.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Breeding pair all the way! :wink:


----------



## Tyneway830 (Dec 30, 2007)

yes that is what i wanted!!! but *** read almost every site online about jags and have found that many sites recommend a 180 gallon tank at minimum for a breeding pair...is a 125 good enough or should i stick with the 1 jag and dither situation because 125 is the biggest i'm going


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Really a 180 would be best because of their size and aggression. So they aren't lieing but also neither are we. A 125 would be the VERY minimum for a pair! It can work just fine. You just have to keep an eye on the two and divide them off when necessary. I would either build up a divider for the 125 or get a 75gal and seperate them when needed. Just my input.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

If you do decide on a pair use a divider and when they get larger construct a hole that is only big enough for the female to pass.


----------



## Tyneway830 (Dec 30, 2007)

well when it comes to finding a pair i was thinking the most logical way would be to buy maybe 6 or so when they are small to find a pair... whats a good size to buy them at to where they will pair off quickly at?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I would just say buy 6 juvies. Its more enjoyable that way! Because you rasied them from young and the bond will be stronger. Also they are cheaper and a better way to get a good pair! I have heard they start spawning around 4 inches. Good luck!


----------

